

Mapping the world via cellphones - JamesCRR
http://opensignal.com/blog/2013/02/12/how-to-map-everything-with-cellphones-and-their-networks/

======
WonderMouse
I'd rather use a service that gives the data back to the community, such as
openBmap and openCellId - they both publish the whole database under a open
database license.

~~~
JamesCRR
(disclosure I'm James Robinson, CTO at OpenSignal) openBmap and openCellId are
both great projects, I also recommend Wigle.net

We don't consider ourselves competing with these companies, although we
collect similar data. Our business model is to collect data, use it to provide
analysis that can help carriers improve their networks and from that revenue
stream continually improve this project, while always being committed to
providing free and independent coverage maps. Our competitors in this space
are Rootmetrics and Sensorly, and we're trying to be as open as possible
within this space: we have a free API (network rank) and we share data with
academics as well.

I love the opensource model, but it's not the route we've taken with this
project, that said this is a project undergoing continuous development and if
we can do it without undercutting our business model we will release more and
more data.

------
eric_bullington
Very cool new data, but what in the world does an engraved Gurkha sword have
to do with weather pressure? I think a little more detail would have been
helpful there.

~~~
JamesCRR
Good question. That was the prize for winning CrowdHack that year - way back
in 2011.

